
Implementation Inheritance Is Evil - xapadlo
https://medium.com/@wrong.about/inheritance-based-on-internal-structure-is-evil-7474cc8e64dc
======
yipopov
I'm curious what HN thinks of the current trend in languages like Kotlin and
Typescript of having getters and setters masquerade as properties.

Then again if you have to use accessors in the first place you have already
committed the crime and exposed the internals and might as well just go with
the simpler syntax instead of trying to fool yourself with a bunch of
getFoo()s and setFoo()s.

